# What Gives



## Kirk (Jan 24, 2003)

Why can't you put more than one space in your post?  Between
words I mean ... watch, I'll hit the space bar 10 times, and then
type the letter 'E'.          E

See what I mean?  it got rid of my extra spaces, which prevents
you from making an aesthetic post.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2003)

Everything is translated into HTML which tends to 'eat' the additional spaces.  I'm not aware of a fix, and it drives me as nuts as you.  When I have a moment, I'll double check the support forums and see if its been discussed there.


----------



## Laevolus (Apr 15, 2003)

Let me test something

a&nbsp;&nbsp;b&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;


----------



## Laevolus (Apr 15, 2003)

Yep, that works.

Bit of a pain to use, but the HTML code for adding a space is this

& n b s p ;

but without the gaps in between

Annoying, but it works at least.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 15, 2003)

<pre>Testing             test</pre>


----------



## pesilat (Apr 15, 2003)

OK. The "<pre>" tag doesn't translate 

Mike


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Laevolus _
> *Yep, that works.
> 
> Bit of a pain to use, but the HTML code for adding a space is this
> ...



Thanks for that solution, Laevolus!

Cthulhu


----------



## pesilat (Apr 15, 2003)

Maybe [pre]will   work[/pre]?


----------



## pesilat (Apr 15, 2003)

Nope. I think you're stuck with & nbsp;


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2003)

Most HTML wont work in messages.  Its turned off due to security concerns.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Most HTML wont work in messages.  Its turned off due to security concerns. *



Yup. I figured as much. But it doesn't hurt to try 

Mike


----------

